# Dan1234 attempt at 740g Protein in one day



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi guys

some of you might have seen my thread about this... soo here goes

The amount of likes meant i'm to eat 740g of protein today...

So far i've had a whey shake (50g protein) and 6 eggs (35g protein) and i'm about to have a MRP/All in one shake (45g protein)

As Milky requested, i'm filming everything i eat which i plan to whack up as well

I'm 17, 6ft 2ish and just over 200 pounds by the way

7am Shake











Breakfast





















Mass Shake 1






I THEN HAD WHEY REFRESH AT THE GYM


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

hahahahahaha good luck mate!!! I feel sorry for you ass!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Get on with it son lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

[email protected]@k man I wouldn't like to be around your stinky protein farty ass later.

But good luck!


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

cheers for the support lads


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

So this is a bet? Can't be any other reason? Enjoy?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

And I'll think you'll find it was me who requested the vid and a pic of your protein laden stool not the Milkman


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

So it's midday and you've had 130, good luck!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BIG [URL=BUCK:2493672]BUCK:2493672[/URL] said:


> So this is a bet? Can't be any other reason? Enjoy?


He was whoreing for likes... I think he times the amour of likes by 20 and whatever that amour was he'd eat that many grams of protein in 1 day


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol, ok thanks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Got the harvester restaurant app on my phone and a rack of ribs from there is 104g protein. 7 portions of them a day would suffice :rolleye:


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> And I'll think you'll find it was me who requested the vid and a pic of your protein laden stool not the Milkman


oh was it.. yeah wasn't sure sorry mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good luck, youll probaly die after 600g but it was nice knowing you


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dan1234:2493681 said:


> oh was it.. yeah wasn't sure sorry mate


No worries Dan.... Less typing more eating


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

i think i'm on **** number 3 incase you wanted to know too


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

So whats the forfeit if you don't do it then lol


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Off to the gym soon.. gonna get a WHEY REFRESH to sip whilst training (40g pro) and probably a big pro recover after (30g pro)


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

m575 said:


> So whats the forfeit if you don't do it then lol


It's up for debate mate! mainly just shame i think though...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

m575 said:


> So whats the forfeit if you don't do it then lol


Seeing as he was "like" whoring when doing this, forfeit should be "negged into oblivion"


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

GL mate, but its 12 and youv only had like 150?

I'm up to 200 so far today


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

that's for your concern but i've got some beautiful meals planned


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Are you going to eat any food today?


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

fatstuff said:


> Are you going to eat any food today?


that's the plan, yeah


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Dan1234 said:


> that's the plan, yeah


have a shake with every meal and put like 4 scoops in each 1


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Videos are coming up now lads ha this is fun


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Whey 50g

Eggs 35g

MRP 45g

BCAAs 40g

Mass Shake 60g

=230

and counting...


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i would struggle to get 740g in a week!


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

might his McDonalds later...


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

What is the point in this??


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Ukbeefcake said:


> What is the point in this??


It was in the daily mail this morning, u can't grow with less than 740grams of protein each day, give it a go!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What ever you do do NOT fart !!


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

i already feel sick just thinking about eating that much :mellow:


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ukbeefcake said:


> What is the point in this??


Are you serious?

It's just a bit of fun and i thought I'd see if i could actually get in this amount in one day. If you don't find it interesting or entertaining, that's fine.. but I'd rather not have that sort of input.. it's not helpful.

Cheers beefy


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> It was in the daily mail this morning, u can't grow with less than 740grams of protein each day, give it a go!


This was arranged a couple of days ago so that's such a coincidence! Cheers for letting me know though mate, although i have no interest in what the Daily Mail have to say so don't worry about sharing your Sunday morning reading with me again, cheers mate


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Whey 50g

Eggs 35g

MRP 45g

BCAAs 40g

Mass Shake 60g

Chicken Legend (McD) 30g

Instant Whey 50g

250g Chicken 100g rice 70g

=380

**** it's getting late


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

imagine trying it without shakes!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you working tomorow mate ?


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL go on lad, i would love to be able to eat that much but im hardly eating any thing at all atm


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> Whey 50g
> 
> Eggs 35g
> 
> ...


The Bargain bucket is calling


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Are you working tomorow mate ?


I don't think so but i've got college..


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Rob1184 said:


> The Bargain bucket is calling


the chinese has been ordered


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

shane22 said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL go on lad, i would love to be able to eat that much but im hardly eating any thing at all atm


after a week of getting smashed/not eating on holiday, i really couldn't eat at all but it comes back ha! i guess you go through times where training/eating goes well and times where it doesn't.. Live of the good phases and don't get worked up through the crap ones i reckon


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> the chinese has been ordered


Good Lad!

By hook or by crook you'll get there


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

ha bless any of you who watched the videos!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> the chinese has been ordered


What is the macro of a dog curry and crispy cat pancakes?

Good luck mate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> What is the macro of a dog curry and crispy cat pancakes?


10g of Pedigree Chum

6g of Whiskas


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> What is the macro of a dog curry and crispy cat pancakes?
> 
> Good luck mate.


err.. i think i'm just gonna wolf down chicken and call it 10-20g under what i predict to make sure i'm doing this **** properly


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Got a meal for you very high in protein.

Lean Veal Steak (36g per 100g)

100g low sodium parmesan cheese (41.6g per 100g)

Mature Long Beans (36g per 100g)

Pumpkin Seeds (33g per 100g)

Even with a modest portions you can rack up the protein intake quickly.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Got a meal for you very high in protein.
> 
> Lean Veal Steak (36g per 100g)
> 
> ...


wow cheers man pretty surprising! unfortunately, i've only got chicken and tuna left and it's sunday etc but yeah that's really helpful.. reps


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Dan1234 said:


> This was arranged a couple of days ago so that's such a coincidence! Cheers for letting me know though mate, although i have no interest in what the Daily Mail have to say so don't worry about sharing your Sunday morning reading with me again, cheers mate


They also said it causes the consumer to have a short temper and lose their sense of humour.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> They also said it causes the consumer to have a short temper and lose their sense of humour.


touche


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> touche


Touché cloth yet


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Rob :lol: have reps for that one!

So whats the count so far? Theres no way i could get near that amount in one day, im struggleing with 300g!


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> It's just a bit of fun and i thought I'd see if i could actually get in this amount in one day. If you don't find it interesting or entertaining, that's fine.. but I'd rather not have that sort of input.. it's not helpful.
> 
> Cheers beefy


Ooowww handbags!

Just an honest question was not nocking u shag.

Anyway how did it go? Or r u now dead?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, how is your back door doing today


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Malibu said:


> GL mate, but its 12 and youv only had like 150?
> 
> I'm up to 200 so far today


You should learn how to diet for some 1 your size then.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I think he's dead

Death by protein


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dan you pussy !

Get of the crapper and get posting pictures of your ring !


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

LMFAO OMFG , you ll be bunged up then on the bog evrey five minutes for a week, god i hope you dont overdose haha, hey you might wake up looking like jay cutler


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Ooowww handbags!
> 
> Just an honest question was not nocking u shag.
> 
> Anyway how did it go? Or r u now dead?


wow i'm a cnut sorry mate haha

my reply is possibly the gayest thing i've read! i'll blame it on the ****ed diet


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

You'll be happy to know i hit the target... but my insides aren't! I got 745 actually 

I'm gonna get some videos up now but i think i got fed up of filing myself eat by the end so some are just pics.

Oh.. and it got late so i went to bed and woke up every hour to eat/drink so was half asleep and therefor i don't think i have vids for them but yeah

Yesterday, my ring felt like it had been raped backwards! Today i'm bunged up and not sure i've actually been to the toilet... oh yeah i have actually.

i had planned to get up on the morning of sunday (1am) and start eating and eat atleast every two hours form then but i was too lazy so that's why i had to have so many protein shakes and cram it all at the end ha!

So after rinsing about a tub of protein and all the tuna and chicken in my house, i acheived.. well not much really.. jsut quite a stupid/funny thread..

THANKS FOR WATCHING!


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Whey 50g

Eggs 35g

MRP 45g

BCAAs 40g

Mass Shake 60g

Chicken Legend (McD) 30g

Instant Whey 50g

250g Chicken 100g rice 70g

Instant whey 50g

2 tins of tuna 40g pasta pesto 60g

Instant whey 50g

200g chicken breast 40g rice 55g

Instant whey 50g

Mass shake with milk 60g

Whey refresh 40g

=745 Protein and 1kg poo


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

If you post a vid of you dropping a turd l will neg you into oblivion !!


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

all that effort and noone cares :'(


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just repped you you tart..


----------



## BROKEN777 (Aug 3, 2011)

nice going mate =D

i got one question tho how does 6 eggs = 35G =O i thought 1 egg = 3g protein ? which is 18g??

or am i missing something??

Chris.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

imagine u done this everyday, can see you getting massive lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

BROKEN777 said:


> nice going mate =D
> 
> i got one question tho how does 6 eggs = 35G =O i thought 1 egg = 3g protein ? which is 18g??
> 
> ...


Eggs are more around 6g

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/111/2


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

BROKEN777 said:


> nice going mate =D
> 
> i got one question tho how does 6 eggs = 35G =O i thought 1 egg = 3g protein ? which is 18g??
> 
> ...


yeah i googled it and 6g was the figure i got and they we're pretty good sized eggs


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Just repped you you tart..


oh thanks darlin


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

shane22 said:


> imagine u done this everyday, can see you getting massive lol


i know!! deffo not healthy! i dn't think i touched a vegetable and literally dedicated the whole day to eating and when i wasn't, i was training!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

well done mate, fair play to u


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

i'm finding it pretty difficult to fart


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Well done. I'd recommend a few hundred grams of liquice today 

So what's the next David Blaine type challenge?

Ps don't mind seeing the turd as long as I can't smell it


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice one dude! Now I want to try it! 

800g I think!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Dan1234

740g of fats next for you i think


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

expletive said:


> Dan1234
> 
> 740g of fats next for you i think


haha that's next sunday


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> i'm finding it pretty difficult to fart


Thats going to equate a shart if you force it matey :scared:


----------



## bigt2009 (Oct 24, 2009)

Pointless but funny all the same, took some doing. well done mate


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

bigt2009 said:


> Pointless but funny all the same, took some doing. well done mate


couldn't agree more haha cheers


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Will rep when get on pc as this thread made me lol. You do need to make this a regular thing. Never know, could have your own tv programme by the end of it. I reckon 400 Ferraro rochers


----------

